# Executioner's axe



## Undeadvoodoomonkey (Aug 4, 2007)

Hey all, this is a prop I finished recently that I thought might fit in to the forum. Just like most of the prop stuff I've posted here in the past, this one is fabricated with foamcore, PVC pipe, leather, and hot glue. This axe is just over 4 feet tall. I used more or less the same process as the meat cleaver and machete, just with the added handle. Thanks for looking!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Nice job...looks worthy of a major role on the big screen.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

You are the master at making weapons!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Wow! It looks very real and wickedly intimidating! Nice Work!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Holy crap. That's nice.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Man, the executioner is totally slacking with taking care of the tools of his trade. Just _look_ at the rust on that thing! Um, that IS rust, yes?:googly:

Beautifully done, Undead. I especially like the look of the leather wrapping on the handle and blade end. It gives the piece a period look.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Amazing work.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Um....that is really gross! 

Congrats on a great prop. Excellent details. The blood looks real and the rust and the metal.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Excellent.


----------



## BackYardHaunter (Nov 16, 2009)

good thing there fake.... the blood detail is great!

-BYH


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

I have to go back and review those threads I could use an axe for one of my props. Anyone have the links handy for the older threads? Great job on the axe!


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey (Aug 4, 2007)

Thanks for all the feedback! I'm really enjoying building these pieces.

hpropman this is the link.
http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=7174&highlight=machete


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Very nicely done. I think I'm going to have to rip you off and use that technique for a scythe for my scarecrow next year! Seriousley, nice job!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Undeadvoodoomonkey said:


> Thanks for all the feedback! I'm really enjoying building these pieces.
> 
> hpropman this is the link.
> http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=7174&highlight=machete


Cool thanks!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh, your weapons always impress and inspire me to no end. As long as you feel like making them, you had better keep posting them - I am eatin' it up!!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

perfect!!!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Really nice job... looks authentic!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

That is fantastic, amazing how realistic it looks. Great job and thanks for sharing your work.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Great job, voodoo. Looks like a real rusty axe.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Nice and authentic looking!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Holy frijoles. That thing is just flat out wicked.

Man, they just keep getting better and better. And that distressed/used detailing is top shelf. You are a maestro weaponsmith.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

That is most impressive! Giving me an idea for a scene next year; executioner with hood, some severed heads, the axe and a tree stump..Hmmm.....


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Wow, that thing is wicked! I went back to your cleaver tutorial to see if you were forging metal! Outstanding results. This piece blows me away, nice freakin' work.


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Very Impressive work! I'm just blown away with the details.


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey (Aug 4, 2007)

WOW! Thanks everyone for all the positive posts. I'm really liking the process of creating these props. It's a little different than the makeup work I normally do.


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

Very impressive work. That is so realistic.


----------



## GrimleeFeindish (Jan 23, 2009)

That is fricking killer!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Awesome job, that looks like it came right out of the hands of one of the orcs or trolls in lord of the rings.


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

Wow - that really came out great!


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Quite realistic.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Glad to see this post back up on the boards.... can't believe it's been 2 years, crazy?! Crazy amazing work.


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

the rust and the blood! totally realistic! FANFREAKINTASTIC!


----------



## divinedragon7 (May 29, 2009)

really nice, i'd love to swing it around


----------

